# IS THERE A SCIENCE DIET EXPERT on here?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a question about their packaging.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

About the ziplock bags?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> About the ziplock bags?


Well where I work we have a ton of Hills products. I want to know why they package the client stuff different from the staff food. I know its sold at a discount, but if its the same product, why is it packaged differently? Why not just have the staff take what they want off the shelf? Why waste money on different packaging?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> Well where I work we have a ton of Hills products. I want to know why they package the client stuff different from the staff food. I know its sold at a discount, but if its the same product, why is it packaged differently? Why not just have the staff take what they want off the shelf? Why waste money on different packaging?


Not being connected in any way/shape/form to this food, I would hazard that the reason why it's packaged differently is so that it cannot be resold at full price.

FWIW,


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> Not being connected in any way/shape/form to this food, I would hazard that the reason why it's packaged differently is so that it cannot be resold at full price.
> 
> FWIW,


Which makes sense....

However, they do not buy it from Hills at any different cost than the client food. They just sell it to staff at cost.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Not being connected in any way/shape/form to this food, I would hazard that the reason why it's packaged differently is so that it cannot be resold at full price.
> 
> FWIW,


Agree it sounds right.

I guess is like when they make contracts wit breeders, I have seen the bags of the proplan they are very different from the common ones, and they say "breeders exclusive, not for resale"


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I wonder if it's because the company can save money on the staff/clinic packaging vs. the client packaging. Are you talking about the big, brown paper bags?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

rannmiller said:


> I wonder if it's because the company can save money on the staff/clinic packaging vs. the client packaging. Are you talking about the big, brown paper bags?


I was thinking this as well.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> I wonder if it's because the company can save money on the staff/clinic packaging vs. the client packaging. Are you talking about the big, brown paper bags?


They have some of those but some also comes in the zip bags like the client stuff does EXCEPT its a beige color instead of white.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

You guys are all right! packaging changes have been constant over the years as the competition heats up. asking bags more appealing and more convenient with zip locks, etc is expensive. I am sure the brown bags are cheaper. Some manufacturers do reduce the staff bag prices. if you are making a batch of food it isn't very difficult to switch the bags. nd yes, they try to not have retailers or vets sell those bags, though many do. Of course the idea is to get staff to try the food and if they like it they will tell others. Makes sense! Probably the least expensive advertising out there.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I find it hilarious that most of my co workers feed the Hills food to their pets. 

The best part is that their animals either (A) have chronic ear/skin issues or (B) are constantly coming in for medication for their ears/skin/joints/etc.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Sprocket said:


> I find it hilarious that most of my co workers feed the Hills food to their pets.
> 
> The best part is that their animals either (A) have chronic ear/skin issues or (B) are constantly coming in for medication for their ears/skin/joints/etc.


Sprocket, What? Hilarious? You are so called dog lover and "The best part is that their animals have chronic ear/skin issues". Why would you find that hilarious and the best part? Have your dogs eaten your baby goats yet?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewfieAussie said:


> Sprocket, What? Hilarious? You are so called dog lover and "The best part is that their animals have chronic ear/skin issues". Why would you find that hilarious and the best part? Have your dogs eaten your baby goats yet?



Don't be rude and try to put words into my mouth. 

Its hilarious that the owners of those dogs are so ignorant of the fact that it could be the dog food causing those issues. Maybe hilarious wasn't the correct term but over all it is rather silly sick situation and sad for the dogs. What about me makes you think I would be happy that dogs are suffering at the hands of their stupid owners?

And no, my dogs have no eaten the baby goats. We sold all of them and kept one  She is alive and well and very much loved. I am sure your dogs have eaten worse things in their kibble...


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> the owners of those dogs are so ignorant of the fact that it could be the dog food causing those issues.
> ..


BINGO!

People don't realize how HUGE food is in overall health of an organism. HUGE! Food can be nourishing, or it can be poison, and I don't buy the whole "nutrients are nutrients regardless of the source" crap. I just don't! I've seen it in my own dogs (and those of my grooming clients), and I've seen it in MY body, my childrens' bodies, my husband's body. It's amazing what the right foods can do, and horrifying what the wrong ones can do! 

Friend of mine is a vet tech who's been a die hard science diet only fan. Nutrients are nutrients 'bodies don't know the difference' has been her mantra for years. Imagine my surprise when she calls me with FOOD advice for her 4 sick cats (eating SD, of course). THey are on Nature's Variety now and already the puking, coat loss, ear infections, horrid litter box odors are ceasing. 

Food is powerful stuff!


----------

